# 100kg deadlift 3x8



## adam traps (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I think he means hows my form etc etc...


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

You need to keep your back straighter and bend you knees more as you go down...not to good form mate...but you'll get it, look on youtube for proper form and practice infront of the mirror with a light weight


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

lee85 said:


> You need to keep your back straighter and bend you knees more as you go down...not to good form mate...but you'll get it, look on youtube for proper form and practice infront of the mirror with a light weight


Yeah Lee this is stuff I have said to him but he might listen if someone else tells him as well lol


----------



## Ash78 (Jul 11, 2011)

Shouldn't need a belt @ 100kg either, imo.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah Lee this is stuff I have said to him but he might listen if someone else tells him as well lol


Lol, I know a few like that mate...you training him??


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

looks more like a still leg dead lift than a deadlift and it looks like your using mixed grip so altenate that each rep (imo!)

also try standing on the floor and not the wall when you deadlift


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Terrible form to honest. You keep rounding your back. You need to bend your legs and pull your shoulders back.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Lol, I know a few like that mate...you training him??


He trains at a different gym but we have sessions together sometimes. Hes gone from 10st to about 11.5st in about 5 months but his form is lets say abit dodgey on alot of exercises


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> He trains at a different gym but we have sessions together sometimes. Hes gone from 10st to about 11.5st in about 5 months but his form is lets say abit dodgey on alot of exercises


Thats not bad gaining anyway, but get the old cane or whip out and get that form sorted...or he's gonna have no spine left fit enough to carry him when he's bigger :lol:


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

There is no reason you can't grow using bad form but the problem is you will have a much bigger risk of hurting yourself.


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeh id say the back should be straighter, looks like it is rounding a bit. He should go lower too, this looks more like a still leg deadlift.

What grip technique is he using?


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

form isnt that bad IMO, back could be a bit straighter and more static... No need for a belt at that weight.


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

As the others said. Alternate grip, straighten your back more, bend more at the knees for the initial movement.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hes using mixed grip I think. He needs to get lower when he starts the lift for sure. Funnilly enough he actually injured his back before when he went up to 120kg a few months ago.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Hes using mixed grip I think. He needs to get lower when he starts the lift for sure. Funnilly enough he actually injured his back before when he went up to 120kg a few months ago.


is that for deads?? He shouldn't be touching that yet mate...or is this an old vid??


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

No this is a recent vid. This was when he wanted to keep up with what I was doing cause he reckoned he had a strong back from labouring...I told him not to but he went for it got 2 reps and did his back in lol


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

In regards to the belt, yes there probably isn't a need at this weight. However, if this is near his max lift, it won't harm. In my opinion you only get one back, don't F_ _ _ K it up by being silly trying to be a hero.

I would warm up without it and only use it on max lifts.

Otherwise it's not too bad form wise. Definitely needs improving though! I have seen way worse in my gym 

I certainly don't claim to have perfect form either.

You really need to get it right before trying to go heavy otherwise you will hurt yourself. Keep the ass down, bend the knees more, straighten your back, shoulders slightly back and have full body tension before and as you pull. Also keep gripping the **** out the bar even as you pass your knees.

See this from Andy Bolton (the king of deadlifts)

http://www.andyboltonstrength.org/2011/08/13/you-must-know-this-about-the-deadlift/


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> No this is a recent vid. This was when he wanted to keep up with what I was doing cause he reckoned he had a strong back from labouring...I told him not to but he went for it got 2 reps and did his back in lol


Oh dear, lesson learned then I take it!?...lol .... he should lower the weight to get his form right and then take it from there...back injuries are the worst to get...along with shoulder injuries...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fùcking horrible lol get your àss down, straighten your back and take the belt off!


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

monkeybiker said:


> There is no reason you can't grow using bad form but the problem is you will have a much bigger risk of hurting yourself.


AND other muscles (not as much the target muscle) being used.

I've trained my traps directly twice in my life and their in good nick due to my form not being perfect. Deadlifts are to blame IMO


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dont get this no need for a belt at that weight. Why not?


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Dont get this no need for a belt at that weight. Why not?


\

You took the words out of my mouth - how can you guys know whether he needs a belt at that weight or not? It's all dependent on relative strength.

Other than that form is terrible, watch the Dave Tate "So you think you can deadlift" videos at Elitefts. There's loads wrong with it - it needs rebuilt from the base. You don't even look tensed or rigid at the bottom, your back is dreadfully rounded. If you don't sort your form and continue in this vein you will injure yourself. No doubt.


----------



## Ash78 (Jul 11, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Dont get this no need for a belt at that weight. Why not?


Personally, I think his "natural core" should be able to stablise his torso on it's own at that kind of weight unless he has a back problem (which it looks like he might reading the resent posts). Using a belt at that weight just encourages bad form, imo, which might be why the OPs form isn't very good in the first place. If he tried lifting the same weight now with that form and without a belt, I think he'd probably do some damage... in that sense I guess it's just as well he had the belt on


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ash78 said:


> Personally, I think his "natural core" should be able to stablise his torso on it's own at that kind of weight unless he has a back problem (which it looks like he might reading the resent posts). Using a belt at that weight just encourages bad form, imo, which might be why the OPs form isn't very good in the first place. If he tried lifting the same weight now with that form and without a belt, I think he'd probably do some damage...* in that sense I guess it's just as well he had the belt on *


exactly. now just think what he could do with good form and a belt. More weight.

I really dont get why people say dont use a belt. if it allows you to lift more safely and with confidence...(which will mean more intensity and more growth) why not.

I also fined that i dont get a crippling back pump when i use one so i keep it on for everything.


----------



## Ash78 (Jul 11, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> exactly. now just think what he could do with good form and a belt. More weight.
> 
> .


I totally agree mate. I use a belt for heavy deads too. I just think for the weight he was pulling in the vid it wasn't necessary, not until he gets his technique right first.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

His form may be terrible, but is that any reason to neg the fella? 

OP, it's called deadlift for a reason. Come to a dead stop between reps, set your back (chest up), head up, take the slack out of your arms, then squeeze it off the floor, pushing your feet 'through the floor'.

There is no rush.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Wouldnt say his forms as terrible as people are making out.


----------



## Big-Mac (Aug 31, 2009)

Keep the belt...... Make sure it's good and tight. Plus all the more reason to wear a belt if your form is bad......and it's not all that bad you just need to tidy it up a bit listen to your mate...keep up the training man well done!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Seems like there split opinions re use of belt. I personally use it for about 80%+1rm but i guess everyone is different. I do.think my mate meeds to.sort hs gorm before he uses a belt in future though. Or goes heavy gor that matter.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

treb92 said:


> Wouldnt say his forms as terrible as people are making out.


Welll....you would be wrong! It is awful.


----------

